# Graduate Novice, oh my



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds great! congrats on the third place, any placement is always good!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> sounds great! congrats on the third place, any placement is always good!


A Q is always good too  

2/3 of the class failed today. Out of sights and the drop on recall are always tough I think.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I've seen more green dogs fail on the DOR than on anything else, especially the really high power dogs. Some of them have so much forward momentum they just about skid all the way to the handler!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - my King once bounced all the way in - the floor was rubber and he just bounced and bounced. The judge scored it but was amazed at how much momentum that dog had


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Awww sounds like fun. I wish I could have seen Faelan eyeballing his leash and dumbbell. I could just picture the twinkle in his eye and those little wheels spinning. 

You and Faelan both have a great attitude. 
I would rather take the 3rd and no anticipating than take the first w/ an anticipation blunder gotten away with, myself.

Congrats on your great day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Awww sounds like fun. I wish I could have seen Faelan eyeballing his leash and dumbbell. I could just picture the twinkle in his eye and those little wheels spinning.
> 
> You and Faelan both have a great attitude.
> I would rather take the 3rd and no anticipating than take the first w/ an anticipation blunder gotten away with, myself.
> ...


Thanks 

You know, my instructor discourages the use of favorite toys while training for distractions but dumbbells & leather leashes are going onto my list of items to use :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Good job to you and Faelan I have to agree any placement is good.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think I've seen more green dogs fail on the DOR than on anything else, especially the really high power dogs. Some of them have so much forward momentum they just about skid all the way to the handler!


Do you think more dogs fail on the DOR than the OOS Sit?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Go Faelan! Got any video? 

I find that not nearly as many dogs miss the dor in grad novice as they do in open because you get to give the double command. 

Good for you for keeping things in perspective. I hate when people get all bent out of shape when their dog doesn't act the way it should. I know I've posted this video before, but it's been a long time so here is my "go-to" video of graduate novice gone wrong for all our newer members. If I could laugh through this then there's no reason for anyone to get upset with their dogs LOL.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Sunrise and Faelan*

Good job, green ribbons are never a bad thing. Sunrise you are so right, " I can always get the precision back but attitude - priceless ". It is so cool to take a happy up dog into the ring. The relationship and trust you have built up with Faelan showed up in the ring. Doesn't get much better than that. Well Done


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just back from round 2; still a happy dog but...it was noisier with dismantling of rings. Faelan and I need to work somewhere where the clanging & banging can be emulated <sigh>, these noises really bother him. He missed his first cue for the recall so after that I took full advantage of my 1 praise per exercise allowed since I had been trying to keep it more structured. 

Good news is his heeling was much better today; 2 points lost and I think I may have caused 1/2 maybe 1 point by lining up my feet AFTER the halt on while he was sitting (duh - bad handler) ! He lagged a bit on an about turn resulting in a tight leash but overall happy, attentive and striding heeling 

Towhee's breeders were there and got to see him (actually both of Faelan's parent were bred by her as well) , and a half sister to Towhee was in a run off for HIT out of Open A - I asked where she taught LOL (NY) and her girl has the same energy as my Towhee.

Any suggestions for places to work him around those type of metallic clanging sounds? I can continue my plan of showing him outdoors but more and more shows in this area are moving inside - usually in this same building.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rastadog said:


> Good job, green ribbons are never a bad thing. Sunrise you are so right, " I can always get the precision back but attitude - priceless ". It is so cool to take a happy up dog into the ring. The relationship and trust you have built up with Faelan showed up in the ring. Doesn't get much better than that. Well Done


Thanks


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on the Q and placement!! :nchuck:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> He missed his first cue for the recall so after that I took full advantage of my 1 praise per exercise allowed since I had been trying to keep it more structured.


??? Beginner's Novice allows one praise per exercise but not grad novice. Great about the heeling!

Who was the half sister out of? 


high school/college football games are great for proofing. Right outside the stadium. Yes I have been to a trial where a parade of marching bands went right by the building. Ya never know! LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Go Faelan! Got any video?
> 
> I find that not nearly as many dogs miss the dor in grad novice as they do in open because you get to give the double command.
> 
> Good for you for keeping things in perspective. I hate when people get all bent out of shape when their dog doesn't act the way it should. I know I've posted this video before, but it's been a long time so here is my "go-to" video of graduate novice gone wrong for all our newer members. If I could laugh through this then there's no reason for anyone to get upset with their dogs LOL.


No, no videos : This is the first time I remember seeing this video - Colby does seem a little bit excited 

There were some additional upset people today - oh well. I can honestly say I am not upset and find the experiences helpful in showing where my dogs need additional training. I walked out of the ring to some folks I respect congratulating me on his attitude, focus & heeling; what a perfect way to spend a Sunday morning


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats! Glad you had fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> ??? Beginner's Novice allows one praise per exercise but not grad novice. Great about the heeling!
> 
> Who was the half sister out of?
> 
> ...


LOL - well in that case, Faelan did even better than I thought LOL I praised the recall with the dumbbell when he was about 1/2 way in  

I am almost positive she is out of Sunfire Casanova Blew By You (Blue) since she's 5 years old and the other names fit. Beautiful girl!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Aw, you lucky duck got to see Flip's full aunt! Blue was Flip's grandfather, his mom Indigo is also a Blue X Chickie girl. I'm jealous: I want to move up north just so I can see more Flip relatives! He does have an uncle down around here somewhere in the southeast but we've only run into him once so far.



Sunrise said:


> LOL - well in that case, Faelan did even better than I thought LOL I praised the recall with the dumbbell when he was about 1/2 way in
> 
> I am almost positive she is out of Sunfire Casanova Blew By You (Blue) since she's 5 years old and the other names fit. Beautiful girl!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Any suggestions for places to work him around those type of metallic clanging sounds? I can continue my plan of showing him outdoors but more and more shows in this area are moving inside - usually in this same building.


 
We can go to the club and bang pipes and slam the door for you.

:jester::jester:

I don't think dogs are technically allowed in Home Depot anymore but the plumbing section might be good there. If not inside, maybe outside the door there, Lowes, Hardware stores, Agway, tractor supply, plumbing supply, fencing store. I think 90s industrial music had a lot of banging noises, maybe find a tape or CD to play when training.

If you bang some pipes in your own back yard would he get used to the noise?
Glad you had a good day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - when?

I have been going to the Truck Stop, Home Depot and shopping centers but they are all outside so the noise doesn't echo like inside; club sounds good 




boomers_dawn said:


> We can go to the club and bang pipes and slam the door for you.
> 
> :jester::jester:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll do my best not to get potty faced next time I'm in a similar situation.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

cowtown said:


> i'll do my best not to get potty faced next time i'm in a similar situation.


lol


----------

